# Senior Designer, Incharacter Costumes



## Zartog (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello! 

I am new to the Halloween Forum and am excited to participate in the community! 

I am Senior Costume Designer for Incharacter Costumes. I invite you to please check out my video profile about my job and the fun work I do.

http://bit.ly/rgKRJz

http://www.thefeast.com/sandiego/play/FEAST-PLAY-SD-Local-Halloween-Costume-Designer--132313813.html

Thanks, and Happy Halloween!

Denise


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Very interesting piece. That would definitely be a cool job to have.


----------

